# flywheel options for an MC1?



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

I need a new flywheel on my MC1 in my '86 5000 Turbo Quattro. I'm also rebuilding the engine and going megasquirt and going to up boost pressure.
So I'm curious first, what is the weight of the stock flywheel.
And second any thoughts on good quality lighter flywheels or resurfacing the OEM?
I did find http://www.ultrarev.com/produc...28712 which seems like pretty much what I want.
While I'm hear, I think my clutch is good, the OEM clutch is about my best option for these cars? Is it good for 300-350HP?
Thanks,
Chris


----------

